# Rimless All glass tank - Yoo hoo!!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy and I were looking for a new tank. (He's finally hooked again! Yeah!!) I went online searching for all glass rimless tanks. I remembered the one that was sold at the AGA conference. Tried to find that company. Anyway.... my search lead me to fishtank.com. They sell rimless in several sizes. They also said they can custom make any size for you. Tex Guy decided on a 24" X 24" X 20H" He's getting star glass on 3 sides!! He's going all the way!! It'll be the nicest tank we have. It'll be somewhere less than 60gal. 24"H is 60 gal. He's already ordered a TEK light and a canister filter. He was gonna do a rack of 10gs but decided on this. I think he's gonna go high tech but not sure he has decided. I've already begun collecting some plants for him. So exciting!!!


Anyway.... if you are looking for an all glass rimless tank give them a call. They say on their site they won't make them in glass but it depends on your location. You have to call or email and find out. We will be meeting their truck Dec 14 in a parking lot somewhere in Dallas. (Sounds like a story I once read on this forum!!) You can choose regular glass or star glass, clear or black silicone. How nice!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

OOh, sounds fun! I can't wait to see pics or a journal for it. 

-Dave


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Rimless add such beauty. Can't wait to see it. I'll be checking out the site later and figuring where else I could possibly fit another aquarium


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

arghhh....that website shows it's for sale for 1 billion dollars but nothing else. What is that website again?


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I just got the same site. I can think of a few thing I'd rather have if I had.... $1BILLION DOLLARS! (pinky in corner of mouth)


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

That sounds like a sweet tank. 

I have also heard about the tank truck. I read a journal somewhere about a guy that bought one of these tanks and picked it up at one of these meeting spots. The cops were called because some people thought it looked a little shady. A bunch of people unloading large glass tanks off a back of a truck in some random parking lot.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Tex Gal when I tried that URL I got this:

http://www.fishtank.com/

Do you have a different URL for the company.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe its http://www.fishtankshop.com ?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jdinh04 said:


> Maybe its http://www.fishtankshop.com ?


Yes! That's it.  Sorry guys! (amazing what leaving out one word will do). Would you believe it if I said it was on purpose so by the time you got to the real website you'd think their prices were low?[smilie=n:... I thought not.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

glasscages.com is another outfit that makes custom tanks and is closer to my neck of the woods.
I didnt get glass from them, but I did get several acrylic cubes made about a year ago which were 24x24x17 tall. They hold about 40Gallons.

for the plants I keep, shallow works out better and I really like the 24x24 footprint. 
Multiples of that are my favorite tank shape, especially when working with Metal Halide pendants.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I like glasscages...never ordered from them but the prices there are very reasonable


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm interested more in the quality, a 90 day warranty is awfully short.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yes, and some people have knocked glasscages quality but I cant find a specific thread at the moment. In my case very happy - no leaks or defects, knock on wood. And they are very affordable.

I've never tried their glass tanks though.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've definitely heard stories too. But lots of people also saying they've never had problems. Definitely worth paying more and having a little more piece of mind


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well this isn't glass cages. I do agree that the warranty is awfully short. That does bother me a little. Their customer service is great. I'll let you know how the tank looks when the tank arrives.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...please do. If it goes well for you...I might just need to get me a rimless. They looked really good.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my experience with glasscages.com.... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...07-rimless-75-gallon-close-loop-filter-2.html

You are going to want to read this...I forgot how bad my experience with them actually was until I read it all over again...lol.

They are a little shady, but cheap. Only deal with them if you can't afford to spend a lot of money.

NOW I WANT A CUBE TANK...thanks Tex gal! 
I'm excited to see you scape yours!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice Tank Matt. I see what you mean...silicone work is sloppy. Looks like the place Texgal is ordering from has good solid work. We'll soon see.

BTW - Nice job on building your stand! That was really nice


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Matt - just reread your thread again. Your tank looks so nice. I'd like to see it with the new fish and plants. 

I also read the threads about Glasscages.com customer service. That's one of the reasons we didn't want to go with them. I sure hope this is a nice tank. 

Does anyone know if this was the company that had the big cube tank for sale at the AGA conference?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Tex Gal, the company is Fish Gallery.

http://aquariumenvironments.com/

You can also buy rimless tank from ADG.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> Tex Gal, the company is Fish Gallery.
> 
> http://aquariumenvironments.com/


Which just happens to be the sister company of Acrylic and Glass Exhibits.

http://www.acrylicandglassexhibits.com/

I've seen some of the aquariums they've built over at Reef Central and they're out of this world in terms of quality and ingenuity (ie. they can make the bottom of the aquarium out of PVC to allow for easy drilling and use acrylic to Euro-brace their tanks for extra strength). However, this comes at a very high price.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> Which just happens to be the sister company of Acrylic and Glass Exhibits.
> 
> http://www.acrylicandglassexhibits.com/
> 
> I've seen some of the aquariums they've built over at Reef Central and they're out of this world in terms of quality and ingenuity (ie. they can make the bottom of the aquarium out of PVC to allow for easy drilling and use acrylic to Euro-brace their tanks for extra strength). However, this comes at a very high price.


WOW...that place does some nice stuff!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Texgal...when does your rimless get delivered?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We meet the truck this coming Sunday! Yeah!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Tex Guy and I were looking for a new tank. (He's finally hooked again! Yeah!!) I went online searching for all glass rimless tanks. I remembered the one that was sold at the AGA conference. Tried to find that company. Anyway.... my search lead me to fishtank.com. They sell rimless in several sizes. They also said they can custom make any size for you. Tex Guy decided on a 24" X 24" X 20H" He's getting star glass on 3 sides!! He's going all the way!! It'll be the nicest tank we have. It'll be somewhere less than 60gal. 24"H is 60 gal. He's already ordered a TEK light and a canister filter. He was gonna do a rack of 10gs but decided on this. I think he's gonna go high tech but not sure he has decided. I've already begun collecting some plants for him. So exciting!!!
> 
> Anyway.... if you are looking for an all glass rimless tank give them a call. They say on their site they won't make them in glass but it depends on your location. You have to call or email and find out. We will be meeting their truck Dec 14 in a parking lot somewhere in Dallas. (Sounds like a story I once read on this forum!!) You can choose regular glass or star glass, clear or black silicone. How nice!


Hi there. Sounds very exciting. If I go to fishtank.com I get the following message:

"
Fishtank.com is for sale for $1,000,000,000.00 USD FIRM.

Yes, you read that right, ONE BILLION BUCKS.

If you can't afford it you're probably not working hard enough. Get back to us after you've made something of yourself.

If you do have fat stacks of unused cash lying around, please email [email protected] for disposal assistance."


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Pedro

It's actually Fishtankshop.com


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Update?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We traveled the obligatory hour each way (we live in TX, enough said...) and met the truck. We spotted our beauty in the back of the truck. With wide-eyed appreciation, we watched as they took it out, and loaded it in the back of my Nitro (love that car!!). I quickly inspected the glass to see how different the starfire glass was from the plain back glass. I could only imagine what it would look like with water and plants! We were happy!...

As we drove away from the truck I looked back a the tank. The top right corner appeared to be off! Surely it was a apparition! I must be seeing things!!! Bill pulled of the road and we both got out. Somehow in it's drying/curing time the top right corner had been pushed in which pushed the bottom left corner out at least an eight of an inch! Needless to say we turned around, they loaded it back on the truck and we returned home thankless... er.... tankless. We also found out that Fishtankshop.com IS somehow Glasscages.com So I will call this am. and we will do the whole thing all over again. Life remains interesting! 

EDIT: After calling Glasscages I found out that they make the tanks for Fishtankshop.com, but they are different companies. Maybe that's why their customer service was better.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> We also found out that Fishtankshop.com IS somehow Glasscages.com


Oh, no! :scared: Makes one wonder how they can deliver a tank without inspecting that at least all sides are together!  Good luck there folks, I hope it all works out ok.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a feeling they would be associated going by their similar warranties, I know Glasscages uses a different name when dealing on eBay as well.

Hopefully they'll do it right this time.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh...I know that must have been disappointing!! Just think of the finished product...it will be great once it finally gets fixed!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Update on the tank! I got a response from the owner of FishTankShop.com today. She is replacing the tank and it will be shipped in Jan. She says she will request that it be supervised during the custom making process. She says she wants it to be "perfect". I'm very excited about it. She says she has sold these tanks for 20 years and only had one horror story. That was in shipping. She has GREAT customer service. If the result is as good as her customer service we will be VERY pleased! I guess we will see.

They will make any size tank you want.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Well....it's at least promising!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Update on the tank! I got a response from the owner of FishTankShop.com today. She is replacing the tank and it will be shipped in Jan. She says she will request that it be supervised during the custom making process. She says she wants it to be "perfect". I'm very excited about it. She says she has sold these tanks for 20 years and only had one horror story. That was in shipping. She has GREAT customer service. If the result is as good as her customer service we will be VERY pleased! I guess we will see.
> 
> They will make any size tank you want.


How is it economically feasible for them to have Glasscages as their supplier? I mean people know what to expect when they order from Glasscages - questionable quality and horrible customer service; but they on the other hand seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place with customer complaints from one side and Glasscages on the other.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Raul -7, here's what I know. Fishtankshop.com orders several hundred tanks a year from Glasscages. Because of that, they have a little more clout than you or I would, if we called in an order for one tank. I don't know what the wholesale or mark-up is on the tanks. I just know that the customer service has been wonderful. The owner Paula assured me that the tank will be perfect. I guess we will see when we get it in Jan. 

When I spoke with Paula I told her the bad reputation Glasscages has. I told her that several are watching to see how our tank turns out AND what kind of service we have. I told here there are few alternatives out there other than ADA. She is EXTREMELY interested in growing her business. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Raul -7, here's what I know. Fishtankshop.com orders several hundred tanks a year from Glasscages. Because of that, they have a little more clout than you or I would, if we called in an order for one tank. I don't know what the wholesale or mark-up is on the tanks. I just know that the customer service has been wonderful. The owner Paula assured me that the tank will be perfect. I guess we will see when we get it in Jan.
> 
> When I spoke with Paula I told her the bad reputation Glasscages has. I told her that several are watching to see how our tank turns out AND what kind of service we have. I told here there are few alternatives out there other than ADA. She is EXTREMELY interested in growing her business. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


I had contacted them but I got 1 e-mail from them and they stopped responding and never returned any communications after that so I went to AFA in san fran for an ADA tank.

Craig


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Craig- Are you saying that you contacted Fishtankshop.com and didn't get good service?


----------



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

helgymatt I would be exremely interested in your experience but I could not get your link to work for me( if nothing else perhaps email me?). I have just been emailing glasscages about some tank I wanted. Basically I wanted a few 60 or 90. I was somewhat snoddy told that they don't give discouts. I was interested in 6 to 10 tanks. I thoght that should have been enough on one order to perhaps get a better price. After that I just pulling all of my old tanks in storage back out and am now resetting them up. I just thought it would pretty nice to have a series just alike and of a fair size.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Craig- Are you saying that you contacted Fishtankshop.com and didn't get good service?


Can't say it was any service as after the 1st e-mail I got from them they just quit responding. Can't say it was good or bad really just didn't receive any service.

Craig


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CraigThor said:


> Can't say it was any service as after the 1st e-mail I got from them they just quit responding. Can't say it was good or bad really just didn't receive any service.
> 
> Craig


That's amazing.... everytime I have called or emailed I have received a call and/or email back withing an hour. I wonder what the scoop was? I guess we'll see how the tank turns out.... I do get the idea that it may just be the owner and her husband. Maybe they had some family issues going on.


----------



## Fish Porn (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates on the tank ?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've tried to call 2 times this week but no one answers the phone. I did leave messages. I also emailed after the 2nd call. I hope this is not a prelude to issues!


----------



## bibbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope this turns out well for you. It's unfortunate we are limited in suppliers for rimless tanks.

On an unrelated note, are you the one that bought the tank Amano set up in Atlanta at the AGA convention?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> I've tried to call 2 times this week but no one answers the phone. I did leave messages. I also emailed after the 2nd call. I hope this is not a prelude to issues!


My god! Are these people idiots? For more than a year now I've tried to get my act together and actually MAKE rimless tanks up to 3 ft. long. I have everyhting needed, incuding the best German silicone you can use for aquariums. But I don't have time.

And throughout all that time I've not seen a single company jump on this market for real. Best shot is GlassRedNeckCages Productions - overly thick glass, Bulgarian silicone job (at times delivered still uncured), and a truck trick. And now whoever sells these tanks doesn't return your calls. I guess they are too "busy". Give me a break. Pathetic to the gills!

Can you tell I'm pissed at people's idiocy or I have to edit my post to make that more clear. Tex Gal, when I finally see that tank setup in your house I will know it took what not to make it happen. These people jsut can't get their marbles together.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got an email today from them. They said the tank will come Feb 7th. Let's hope it's good this time. The owner said she had a hard time getting exact info from glasscages.com.

It is amazing that there aren't that many options in the US. How hard can this be? I'm with you Niko!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Acrylic & Glass Exhibits is located in Houston. If you don't mind paying for quality then that is your best option.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tank is in this weekend! YEAH!!!! Glasscages will be at the Reptile show in Arlington and we will be able to pick up the tank there. Hopefully it's perfect! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> Acrylic & Glass Exhibits is located in Houston. If you don't mind paying for quality then that is your best option.


Do you have a website???

Also, Fish Gallery in Houston & I think Dallas no makes the trimless with PVC bottom if you want. The tank at AGA was from them, and I was assured that if we wanted clear silicone would be used.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

YAY!! Keep us updated Texgal. I am sure you won't be disappointed this go around!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got the tank!!! It looks great. We have to clean some silicone off the under side of the tank but otherwise it looks great. Can't wait to see what Starphire glass looks like with water in it.

Tex Guy is going to try to get a cabinet this weekend. He has a 3 day weekend (President's day) and is going to try to get things going. I'll be so glad... I have plants all over the place waiting for his tank.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Lucky lucky! Glad you got the tank and everything worked out. I am sure we are all looking forward to seeing pics once you get it set up!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

O.K. on to phase two, will it hold water. LOL. Just kidding I'm sure it will look great!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Make sure you put some foam down underneath the tank... rimless tanks do not like to set directly on stands.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

House you are just too funny... NOT!!! .... you should see how thick the glass is. I was amazed at the thickness. I guess that is to be expected with a rimless tank. Cross your fingers! 

Tab - thanks for the reminder. Will do. Wonder how thick the foam should be? Any ideas?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

When I was working for a custom tank manufactor we recomend 1/2" closed cell medium density foam. It will compress down to almost nothing.

Rimless tanks need it so that the glass has room to flex.( just a little bit)


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

Ocea in North Alabama makes rimless tank with starfire glass. They can make any size you want. Since they do not have any distributor near us in North Alabama, they sell tanks to us at wholesale prices, which make them very attactive to some of us.

http://www.oceaaquariumproducts.com/Aquariums.html

Tomoko


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> Do you have a website???
> 
> Also, Fish Gallery in Houston & I think Dallas no makes the trimless with PVC bottom if you want. The tank at AGA was from them, and I was assured that if we wanted clear silicone would be used.


They are the same company.

www.acrylicandglassexhibits.com


----------



## berniekooi (Jan 26, 2009)

I know this thread has been dead for almost a year...but any updates on the rimless tank situation Tex Gal? I have been considering getting one here sooner or later but still unsure on which company to go with.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guys rimless tank has done great! No leaks. Just did a rescape and waiting for the foreground to fill in. Trying to decide if there should be any trailing moss or plant on the big rock....

I'll post a px as soon as the water clears - just did a little glass wipe! 

Here you go... It still has a ways to go... 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4255806664_87ebb2993f_b.jpg


----------

